# que nenni



## rebekina

Alguien me podría decir que significa la expresión idiomática francesa "que nenni". Gracias.


----------



## Titi137

Hola,

cela vient du wallon (dialecte belge) et signifie "Non, pas du tout"

Buenos días


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Rebekina, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Significa _no_ / _¡que no!_, sin más.
Ya no se utiliza _en Francia_ a no ser que se quiera dar más fuerza a un _no _o imitar un estilo de hablar ya desaparecido.
Ver

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rebekina

Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je traduirais *que nenni!* par *¡de ningún modo!* ou par *¡ni hablar!*


----------



## budhiprema

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días Rebekina, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Significa _no_ / _¡que no!_, sin más.
> Ya no se utiliza _en Francia_ a no ser que se quiera dar más fuerza a un _no _o imitar un estilo de hablar ya desaparecido.
> Ver
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


  Hola C&M, y cual sería la expresión actual para "que nenni"?gracias ;-)


----------



## janpol

bien sûr que non ! absolument pas ! pas du tout !


----------



## stefydel

que nenni = "para nada" en antiguo francés


----------



## totor

Me pregunto si tiene el mismo registro que 'que oui' o si es un registro más familiar.


----------



## nicduf

Que nenni est une forme archaïque qui ne s'emploie plus dans la langue familière ou courante si ce n'est parfois sous forme ironique mais qui demande cependant une certaine culture de la part du locuteur.


----------



## totor

Je le sais bien, nicduf.

Ma question c'est à propos du registre.


----------



## nicduf

Comme je le dis dans mon précédent message  "que nenni" n'appartient pas au registre familier, certaines personnes,  généralement cultivées, l'emploient encore rarement aujourd'hui, mais de manière ironique.


----------



## swift

Yo solo tengo oída la expresión _que nenni !_ en contextos humorísticos y me remite inmediatamente al Roman de Renart o a Molière, así que si la oyera usar pensaría que más bien es un cultismo arcaizante y festivo.


----------



## Lutine

¿Puede ser "nanay de la China"?
¿O "de eso nanay"?


----------



## swift

No.  Esas son muy modernas y coloquiales.


----------



## Lutine

¡Hola, Swift! Pues no me parece tan moderna "nanay de la China", pero sí coloquial...

He encontrado esto en el Moliner:

*¡quia!* (de «qué ha de ser»; pop. e inf.) interj. Se usa para expresar incredulidad o negación.


----------



## swift

Todos los casos de “nanay” que encuentro en el CORDE son del siglo pasado.


----------



## totor

nicduf said:


> Comme je le dis dans mon précédent message  "que nenni" n'appartient pas au registre familier


T'as raison, nicduf, et je m'en excuse.

Ma question était bien répondu par toi.

Merci à tout le monde !


----------

